# Share portfolio mess



## Need help (1 September 2014)

Hi everyone I need pointing in the wright direction 
I have a share portfolio which dates back to the min 1990's . I used to keep track of all my share via a site called 
Investorwed which disappeared many years ago taking with in all my records silly me no backup .
I need some help in trying to sort out purchase dates and prices etc so that I can do the CGT on sales .
Can anyone suggest a good company / broker firm that could track all this info down for me.


----------



## burglar (1 September 2014)

pixel says it so much better than me! :

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=27827&p=807272&viewfull=1#post807272


----------

